# anybody know if hi-end trims of Ford Expedition can get on Select?



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Seems like big Chevy and GMC SUVs with leather bells and whistles all have free passage into big boy vehicle classes....what about well-equipped big Fords, specifically Expedition?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Seems like big Chevy and GMC SUVs with leather bells and whistles all have free passage into big boy vehicle classes....what about well-equipped big Fords, specifically Expedition?


Should be since they qualify for Black in every market .


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Should be since they qualify for Black in every market .


Fords on Black/SUV? Never seen any here. Thats actually why I asked


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

https://www.uber.com/drive/los-angeles/vehicle-requirements/

I don't see any Fords in the SUV/Black/Select list...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> https://www.uber.com/drive/los-angeles/vehicle-requirements/
> 
> I don't see any Fords in the SUV/Black/Select list...


Black list is just big expensive sedans, does Ford make anything like that?

all (Uber)SUV cars qualify black and select

And as to UberSUV list... it's suggestions not eligibility like on other categories


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

**SUSPECT** they don't list it anywhere due to the odd niche it sits.... some trims are very basic and pickup truckey, and some ("Eddie Bauer"...whoever that is?? ; Limited, and King Ranch) are clearly outfitted to compete with Tahoe Suburban and Yukon

Prolly got tired of turning away ******** with barebones versions


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Edmunds says it's far more comfy in rear than Tahoe....


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

Adieu said:


> "Eddie Bauer"...whoever that is?? ; Limited, and King Ranch)


*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddie_Bauer_(outdoorsman)

Eddie Bauer* (October 19, 1899 - April 18, 1986).[1] was an American outdoorsman, inventor, author, and businessman. He founded his eponymous outdoor company in Seattle in 1920.[1] From a rented workbench inside another man's shop, it grew to become an international brand outfitting mountaineering and scientific expeditions with down-insulated garments and sleeping bags.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Here is Denvers List I know the Expedition and Suburban Qualify in Chicago also for SUV

I think you see a lot more of the Suburbans and Yukons because they're are a more reliable car then the Expedition . Also the expedition is kinda ugly (obviously that's my opinion) I perfer ford to chevy in general also. As far as big Sedans the Taurus is basically it and is the same car as the Lincoln MKS, Ford Fusion is basically the same as the MKZ .

*UberSUV*
*Eligible Vehicle Models*
Chevrolet - LTZ (2011 or later)

Chevrolet - Suburban (2011 or later)

Chevrolet - Tahoe (2011 or later)

GMC - Yukon (2011 or later)

GMC - Yukon XL (2011 or later)

Cadillac - Escalade (2011 or later)

Cadillac - Escalade EXT (2011 or later)

Ford - Excursion (2011 or later)

Ford - Expedition (2011 or later)

Lincoln - MKT (2011 or later)

Lincoln - Navigator (2011 or later)

Acura - MDX (2011 or later)

Infiniti - QX60 (2011 or later)

Infiniti - QX80 (2011 or later)

Mercedes-Benz - GL-Class (2011 or later)

Mercedes-Benz - V-Class (2011 or later)

Mercedes-Benz - Valente (2011 or later)

Mercedes-Benz - Viano (2011 or later)

Mercedes-Benz - Vito (2011 or later)

Lexus - GX (2011 or later)

Lexus - LX (2011 or later)

Audi - Q7 (2011 or later)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Huh

I got a VERY curious offer of an ex-gubmint 2009 Expedition, front leather rear had police perp seats or something (needs new 3rd row)....just under 150k mi, $5200 cash

Go for it? Or pass?

(Our select criteria is 2008+, xl is 2001+, Lyft Plus 2004+, Lyft Premier 2008+)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

*If* I can get it restored to stock for a few hundred and get it on XL/Select for a year... very veerrrrry tempting....


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I bet you could find a new second and third row for under $500 .
I think that's a great deal , those fleet police vehicles are very well maintained . If I'm not mistaken the police package comes with upgraded heavy duty suspension (I could very well be wrong)
I'd go for it


Did your requirements just go to 2008 for select ?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I bet you could find a new second and third row for under $500 .
> I think that's a great deal , those fleet police vehicles are very well maintained . If I'm not mistaken the police package comes with upgraded heavy duty suspension (I could very well be wrong)
> I'd go for it
> 
> Did your requirements just go to 2008 for select ?


I think they were 2008, prolly going to go 2009 next year

It's actually not police but some Forestry service or something....local CA though, so no title laundering

I *WAS* looking for an old Escalade to do XL-only on Xsurge....but prices were a bit unsatisfying, and keeping it 2005 to be able to double dip Lyft made it real expensive real fast.... so checked out Navigator (didn't like, all older ones seem trashed or with issues -- seems overly fragile), then others...Yukon and Suburban and Tahoe look ANCIENT for early 2000's models but still cost just as much....Expedition though seemed like a nice balance, and plenty of superhigh mileage ones suggest they'really waaaaay more reliable and durable.

Looked for 2005 for 3-4 grand, stumbled across this oddball 2009....thought about it and went HMMM


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Plus flipping it later should be easy, since 2009 has the modern bodystyle....

no matter how obscene the odometer mileage, there's always somebody looking to get a car that LOOKS like a fresh, late model expensive vehicle... a tinted Expedition with leather just looks waaay more respectable than a 1996 accord lol


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Plus such a big vehicle makes lurking for Select fares and deadmile reduction a lot more ....tolerable. 

Park, kick back watch TV or surf the web or sleep if need be...CA doesn't get truly cold...and tinted white cars are best for daytime waiting when it gets hot.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Pick and Pull should have the seats for peanuts. Normally the fronts get picked quick, due to the rapid wear and tear, especially the driver seat but the rears are almost always available.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> Pick and Pull should have the seats for peanuts. Normally the fronts get picked quick, due to the rapid wear and tear, especially the driver seat but the rears are almost always available.


What's pick n pull? Junkyard?

Mildly worried newer model could be tricky....but from what I hear Ford stuff is highly interchangeable, with Lincoln Navigator and Ford Excursion seats also bolting right on


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> What's pick n pull? Junkyard?
> 
> Mildly worried newer model could be tricky....but from what I hear Ford stuff is highly interchangeable, with Lincoln Navigator and Ford Excursion seats also bolting right on


All I know is I've found full interior for my BMW for around $500 sport seats, heated power etc (I wasn't a huge fan of my interior color and really wanted saddle brown but my space gray grew on me after adding some black accents)... So I'm guessing a Ford would be a lot cheaper


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

If ya want to get really nice with it

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2007-2009-F...ash=item3ace03dfb6:g:FH0AAOSwLF1X7s4P&vxp=mtr


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Adieu said:


> What's pick n pull? Junkyard?


National Chain of junk yard where you go out and get your own parts. Don't know if you have one near but proabably have something similar. Super cheap prices.

https://www.picknpull.com/


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Adieu said:


> What's pick n pull? Junkyard?
> 
> Mildly worried newer model could be tricky....but from what I hear Ford stuff is highly interchangeable, with Lincoln Navigator and Ford Excursion seats also bolting right on


I had ano 01 expedition. the third row was removable, an 02 navigatior 3Rd row seat fit.

In the 09 I believe the 3rd row folds flat into the floor so it's probably there, you'd just need the middle seats


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I had ano 01 expedition. the third row was removable, an 02 navigatior 3Rd row seat fit.
> 
> In the 09 I believe the 3rd row folds flat into the floor so it's probably there, you'd just need the middle seats


Nah I talked to the guy...no third row, but has mounting points for it

Convo cracked me up though. He's like "you even need the third row?" And I'm like "well yeah, I'm a miserly uber driver looking for the best deals on vehicles"

...and then - wait for it - he's like "You sure man? DON'T THEY ALL USE BRAND NEW EXPENSIVE CARS?????"

......

I almost died. A 2009 fullsize SUV in good condition, not good enough to Uber in?????

And then we wonder why our clientele is so entitled and prone to looking down on us....


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Nah I talked to the guy...no third row, but has mounting points for it
> 
> Convo cracked me up though. He's like "you even need the third row?" And I'm like "well yeah, I'm a miserly uber driver looking for the best deals on vehicles"
> 
> ...


That's because people are doing UberX in brand new audis, bmws , teslas .. Then you got select and black guys filling the down time with X or select rides .

Honestly I've taken a couple hundred Ubers and Lyfts as a passenger and only about 2% of the time has the car been sketchy and only maybe 5% of the time has the car been older then 2012 .

But looking at the cars in the Denver TNC lot at the airport is comical . Tons of cars that look like they should even be legal to be on the road let alone transporting people for money to brand new Luxury Cars . This isn't even the Select/Black lot just the crummy X/Lyft lot


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ridiculous.

Absolutely ridiculous.


Although inner-city drivers seem to be getting the idea lately... judging by the "nice car" comments I get in LA.

Then again, might just be the privacy curtains, limo tint, and big black rims.

Dunno why, but poor people ALWAYS get all hot n bothered over big black rims... if I were a more entrepreneurial sort, I'd prolly kick Uber like a bad habit and go make a killing selling them plastidip or powder coating services....


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> Absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> ...


So many people pay a lot of money to ruin their car lol


----------

